# Ovariopexy



## nabernhardt (Feb 3, 2012)

needing help please with this procedure.  I think I will have to use 58679 but not sure what to match it to?does anyone have a suggestion please?

PROCEDURE: Pelvic laparoscopy with reduction of ovarian torsion and ovariopexy.
The abdomen was entered through an infraumbilical technique with intra laparoscopic port guidance with a 5 mm port and scope. After safely entering the abdomen, a pneumoperitoneum was established. An additional 5 mm port was placed on the right side of the abdomen under direct visualization. Through these ports, the pelvis was inspected. The torsion was found. The right ovary was also inspected and felt to be okay. The
additional 5 mm port was placed on the left side of the abdomen under direct visualization to aid in reduction of the torsion. This was successful. It did appear that this was probably initiated by a larger cyst. The cyst was opened and drained. The open cavity was inspected and the edges had been cauterized during the opening and it was hemostatic. The open edges of the ovarian cyst were then sutured to the back wall of the fundus of the uterus with an endo-suture assist system with two separate stitches being used to keep the ovary from developing a recurrent torsion. After successfully completing this and inspecting the pelvis and remaining abdomen, the instruments were removed and the pneumoperitoneum was allowed to collapse. The skin incisions were closed
with subcuticular undyed Vicryl followed by skin glue.


----------

